# I need to enable cookies



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

As you can tell, I have no idea what that means. I have a new PC, and I use AOL as my browser. I'm trying to access a site, but it gives me a message that I need to enable cookies first. Can you give me basic steps on how I can do that? Thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a site that will tell you anything you need to know about computers. 
http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=2786498


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know what version of AOL you are using, but for version 9.0 it's a simple 9 step process. :laughing:

http://www.usconsumernet.org/uscni/usconsumernetorg/phpbb2/enablecookies/aol9.php


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do not need to use the AOL branded browser. Download FireFox from mozilla.org.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

I've had nothing but trouble with FireFox.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> You do not need to use the AOL branded browser. Download FireFox from mozilla.org.


I don't know what ISP the OP is using, so take this for what it's worth.

People who have AOL as an ISP used to have problems staying online using a browser other than AOL's own brand. Using another brand of browser would work as long as you would do something within the AOL framework every hour or so to stay logged on. That problem may be a thing of the past. 

I've had nothing but good things to say about Firefox. The browser that gives me fits is IE.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The last I checked the AOL browser is just a skin for IE. That could have changed. Regardless Firefox is the way to go. Chrome and Opera aren't bad either. I know people use to have issues with AOL disconnecting when you closed their browser but I think that has changed.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

When my dad had AOL, I would just minimize the AOL branded browser, and use FireFox or regular IE. I did not think that AOL was still around for dial-up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

calvinwilliam said:


> I also want to enable my computer cookies. So your information will helpful for me also. Thanks for it.


Should already be enabled. Need to know what browser you are using.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

proofer said:


> As you can tell, I have no idea what that means. I have a new PC, and I use AOL as my browser. I'm trying to access a site, but it gives me a message that I need to enable cookies first. Can you give me basic steps on how I can do that? Thanks.


Use aol 9.0 which is better than 9.6 . You go thro IE Make sure it is IE 8 . Open up IE and click on help than drop down to about IE it will tell you version. If not do a google search for up grade IE down load it . It will set every thing up. You may have to set up the home page for IE to AOL . If you don't know how get back and i will tell you. Now to have the web page to accept cookies open up IE again and click on tool's than down to internet option's open that page than to privacy setting tab open that up and slide the bar down to the lowest setting . Now you will be able to accept cookies. Any more let me know I been around aol and IE for sence they came out. I used to use 3.0 in aol so that will give you some idea how long i been with them. around 16 yrs or so been around comp for 18 yrs or so. I can give you a couple of free things that you need to protect you com. also


----------

